# Naming your kindle



## dwaszak

Ok- I am thoroughly enjoying my k1, and am anxiously awaiting k2.  My k1 is just named Denise's kindle, but I want to get creative for the new baby.  SOOO, what kind of names do you have for your kindles?  Do you name them after fav characters or authors or what?


----------



## Dooterbug

Mia... (cause when I'm reading, I'm M.I.A.)


----------



## Jesslyn

I named my new one, NKOTB, *N*ew *K*indle *O*n *T*he *B*lock


----------



## Benjamin

Kindles are objects, they dont get names. This naming the kindle stuff is childish.


----------



## Mikuto

Benjamin said:


> Kindles are objects, they dont get names. This naming the kindle stuff is childish.


People name their cars. Boats and automobiles are often referred to as "she" (she's listing to the starboard side!). Boats are named and christened in a ceremony. Is naming a boat as childish as naming a Kindle?


----------



## mwvickers

I don't know.  As I stare at my computer screen (lovingly called "Blinky") and type on my keyboard (affectionately called "Spelly") while using my mouse (called "Clickers") to point the cursor (called "Arrow") where I need it...

Okay, so I'm being facetious.  

I never named my Kindle, because it's odd to me.  But to each his or her own.  If someone else wants to name theirs, that's their call.

*I hope people take this in the joking tone I mean it.


----------



## Benjamin

Boats get names, that comes from early B.C. People that name thier cars are goofy. Ya going to start naming your blenders and tvs too?


----------



## Kathy

Sometimes it is fun to be a little childish. I admit that we named our boat and christened it. We invited our neighbors and friends and had a great time. One of the things I really enjoy about the KindleBoards is you can name your Kindle and others will enjoy that with you. Now that I have my Lily skin and Dragonfly Pond cover, my Kindle is now personalized and needs a name. I've decided to name her KD Kindle. When I was younger one of the most popular names for girls was Kathy, so my dad always called me by my initials which are KD. He would call me KD Kid pronounced Kady Kid, so now my Kindle will be KD Kindle.


----------



## Mikuto

I changed my Kindle's name, but I always refer to it as "my kindle" so I suppose I didn't really name it. Same with my iPod, it has a name, but I don't call it by it.

Oh, "spelly" and "clickers"? Hilarious!



Benjamin said:


> Boats get names, that comes from early B.C. People that name thier cars are goofy. Ya going to start naming your blenders and tvs too?


I still think that my point about boats is valid though. They're objects. And I've heard many people call their cars by an affectionate pet name. It furthermore stretches the "they're objects" argument when people talk about their cars using the female pronoun. (She's a beauty!)

Would you fault a child for naming a doll or a teddy bear? I mean, they're just objects.

I can't fault people for naming something they have affection for, it's human nature to want to personalize things that we really like. More than half of the owners of the iRobot Roomba have a name for their Roomba.


----------



## dwaszak

dooterbug-Love it!  I don't understand Benjamins post- All the libraries I have worked in have names, and my kindle is my personal library.  what's wrong with giving it a title ben? As well there are 4 kindles in my household, so having a name for them certainly makes it easier to send books and to identify them.


----------



## stargazer0725

Nothing wrong with being a little childish sometimes...to each their own.

Named the sailboat after my Avatar (Stargazer), and have named my K2 "Bellatrix".


----------



## Kathy

stargazer0725 said:


> Nothing wrong with being a little childish sometimes...to each their own.
> 
> Named the sailboat after my Avatar (Stargazer), and have named my K2 "Bellatrix".


We have a Grady White and named it Rolling Stone. My husband is a big Rolling Stone fan. This is the 3rd boat with the name. I keep telling him that no one will want to get on a boat with the word Stone in it, but he loves the name.


----------



## ladyknight33

I have not received my kindle as yet, but her name is Ladybug. The name just popped into my head.


----------



## Makiah_P

I've named mine. A name is just something to set them apart. There isn't anything wrong with it.In most languages words have gender. A book, while in English, is called "it", in Spanish it is a masculine word. So if they want to say "it is good" and are talking about the book, it translates into "HE is good". Objects have gender in most other languages. If a Spanish speaker can refer to a book as HE, it's not a far stretch to name it when it already uses a pronoun used for people as well. English is just a weird language and doesn't have grammatical gender.


----------



## Angela

I couldn't think of a name for mine so it ended up being called *K*indle *Wi*th *N*o *N*ame - KWINN for short


----------



## AngelWorks

Mikuto said:


> I changed my Kindle's name, but I always refer to it as "my kindle" so I suppose I didn't really name it. Same with my iPod, it has a name, but I don't call it by it.
> 
> Oh, "spelly" and "clickers"? Hilarious!
> 
> I still think that my point about boats is valid though. They're objects. And I've heard many people call their cars by an affectionate pet name. It furthermore stretches the "they're objects" argument when people talk about their cars using the female pronoun. (She's a beauty!)
> 
> Would you fault a child for naming a doll or a teddy bear? I mean, they're just objects.
> 
> I can't fault people for naming something they have affection for, it's human nature to want to personalize things that we really like. More than half of the owners of the iRobot Roomba have a name for their Roomba.


Guilty! That thing is doing me a huge favor while I sit on the couch reading. So, his name is Jeeves, my British man servant. 

And yes, my Kindle is named Claude.

My car, a New Beetle, red--- named, Princess Poppy. She is a paid super model.

She was in Target's spring ads a couple years back. 24 ft high in Times Square baby!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Tavar, named after a favorite character of mine in the Codex Alera series. It is Tavi's nickname given to him by a Canim. The Tavar is a small creature that is very, very dangerous. It is a master hunter, smart, nimble, and it will not die alone. It is feared by every creature on Canea. For some reason, I felt that the tavar in the book had much in common with my Kindle. And Tavi is just a great over all character.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Nothing wrong with being a little childish from time to time. I'd rather see a name than see Heather's 4th Kindle on the top of my screen all the time. When sending samples and purchasing books, it's also easier to remember that my mom has Eleanor and my daughter has Orion than to remember which one has the 2nd Kindle and which one has the third

My new Kindle is Lady Bella Paige, Bella for short...The beautiful page of paper. That's what I think when I see the new Kindle. 

When I saw the first Boy Genius pictures, I thought it was ugly. After seeing the newer pictures and video of it, my opinion has completely changed. I can't wait to actually have it in my hands.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Mikuto said:


> I changed my Kindle's name, but I always refer to it as "my kindle" so I suppose I didn't really name it. Same with my iPod, it has a name, but I don't call it by it.
> 
> Oh, "spelly" and "clickers"? Hilarious!
> 
> I still think that my point about boats is valid though. They're objects. And I've heard many people call their cars by an affectionate pet name. It furthermore stretches the "they're objects" argument when people talk about their cars using the female pronoun. (She's a beauty!)
> 
> Would you fault a child for naming a doll or a teddy bear? I mean, they're just objects.
> 
> I can't fault people for naming something they have affection for, it's human nature to want to personalize things that we really like. More than half of the owners of the iRobot Roomba have a name for their Roomba.


My Roomba is named Rosie. Corny, I know but she does a great job of vacuuming.


----------



## CuriousLaura

Mine is named Lady Macbeth because she is my favorite character of all time, I luv her madness, and I luv Shakespeare.
My mom's K2 is Scherezada, she's a story teller, or at least she's my story teller so I suggested that name. 
I think it's necessary to name the Kindle FOR ME, 'cause I get mixed up otherwise...and I'm a child inside


----------



## Rhonlynn

Rhonda's Kindle is what Amazon named it. Can we change the name? I didn't name my blackberry or my Ipod. But then,I didn't have to register them with a name, either. This computer network is named "Oven", and my computer itself is named, "Lilgears" (for my netbook), or Gears, for this desktop.I think that's what people are asking. Maybe I should name it Airead. (For books you recieve in the air, and read them.)-Rhonda


----------



## Stephanie924

Holy Batman, I've got a name:

Diva Mimi.

I was told I was being a 'diva' by purchasing a Kindle and if and when I have grandkids I hope to be referred to as Mimi.  I would be a young grandmother so 'granny' 'grandma' etc just won't work for me.  My sisters already are known as Nana and Grammy so what else is there?

I can't wait for Diva Mimi to arrive!


----------



## robin.goodfellow

> Rhonda's Kindle is what Amazon named it. Can we change the name?


Yes, you can change the name. You go do it (or at least this is how I did it, which was probably bass-ackwards) by going into settings and clicking something fairly obvious like "device name". Really, I got to the screen by accident, after that it was pretty self-explanatory.

In addition, there are at least two other threads on this topic, here:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,808.msg15490.html#msg15490

and here:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,733.msg15434.html#msg15434

and both topics (and those are just the two I could come up with. There's at least one more that I couldn't find) always seem to inspire a great deal of wrath.

My kindle is called Lola, but after being on this thread 
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,3633.0.html

all afternoon, I'm reconsidering. 
Not reconsidering the idea of a name, you understand, but the actual name.
(My car has a name as well.)

(Benjamin, play nice, or we will unleash the wrath of the gremlins upon you.)


----------



## nelamvr6

I don't care what anyone thinks, I named my Kindle.

I mean, Amazon needs it to have a name so that it can send books to specific Kindles, especially when there's more than one Kindle associated with an account, right?

Amazon named my Kindle "Nathaniel's Kindle" by default, and that was definitely not acceptable as far as I was concerned.

So I named my Kindle Trillian, after the character in Douglas Adams' great Hitchhiker series.

When I get my Kindle 2 I will transfer the name Trillian to that also.


----------



## Mikuto

nelamvr6 said:


> I don't care what anyone thinks, I named my Kindle.


You're a big man to admit that  Remember, women like honesty!


----------



## robin.goodfellow

And there are a LOT of women here.


----------



## Figment

Benjamin said:


> Boats get names, that comes from early B.C. People that name thier cars are goofy. Ya going to start naming your blenders and tvs too?


You mean you didn't?


----------



## robin.goodfellow

Figment said:


> You mean you didn't?


rofl. To be honest, my blender only has a name after about my third drink. But Clarence the fridge, on the other hand....


----------



## Glynnis

I named our Kindle - it's the first object I've ever named. I chose Cynnau - it means kindle in Welsh. My husband refers to her as Kibble because he's certain our dogs will eat her (and her tasty leather M-Edge cover) if they get the chance. We're thinking about buying a second Kindle (original model) and that one will have a name too.


----------



## robin.goodfellow

Those dogs in your pic?

Awwwww.  Fuzzy puppies.  I bet they wouldn't do anything like eat a very expensive electronic device.  lol, and I'm certain they wouldn't do it more than once.


----------



## wilsondm2

I named mine "Mycroft" after Mycroft Holmes - Sherlock Holmes older brother as well as the Mycroft IV (Mike) computer in Robert Heinlein's "The Moon is a Harsh Mistress" - one of my favorite books!

Dwayne


----------



## Jesslyn

slh92462 said:


> Holy Batman, I've got a name:
> 
> Diva Mimi.
> 
> I was told I was being a 'diva' by purchasing a Kindle and if and when I have grandkids I hope to be referred to as Mimi. I would be a young grandmother so 'granny' 'grandma' etc just won't work for me. My sisters already are known as Nana and Grammy so what else is there?
> 
> I can't wait for Diva Mimi to arrive!


Too, funny! I'm a young grandmother and Isaiah (Z) calls me Momo


----------



## ELDogStar

I will NOT be naming my Kindle.
But if I did her, name would be...

Canard

Eric


----------



## purdueav8r

Mine is named Bob.  Short for Battery Operated Book.    Also for Planet Bob, the new Earth in the animated movie Titan A.E. because it will be my own little world.


----------



## chocochibi

I'm thinking of naming mine Machiavelli, because I think it's the head of some convoluted plot to separate me from my $$


----------



## patrisha w.

ELDogStar said:


> I will NOT be naming my Kindle.
> But if I did her, name would be...
> 
> Canard
> 
> Eric


Um, as in a vile canard?


----------



## stu11926

Mikuto said:


> Remember, women like honesty!


Women may like honesty, but if I gave my honest opinion of naming Kindles I would likely be banned from participating on this forum.

Just out of curiousity...Is there anyone here that voted for John McCain in the presidential election that has given their Kindle a pet name?


----------



## intinst

I call mine the Magic Box and yes I voted for sen. McCain


----------



## nelamvr6

stu11926 said:


> Women may like honesty, but if I gave my honest opinion of naming Kindles I would likely be banned from participating on this forum.
> 
> Just out of curiousity...Is there anyone here that voted for John McCain in the presidential election that has given their Kindle a pet name?


 

Wow.

Um.... OK.


----------



## rho

ProfCrash said:


> My Roomba is named Rosie. Corny, I know but she does a great job of vacuuming.


Were you a Jetsons fan by any chance 

I've been trying to come up with a good name for K2 -- after all I can't avoid growing older but I can do my best to avoid growing UP....


----------



## Kathy

stu11926 said:


> Women may like honesty, but if I gave my honest opinion of naming Kindles I would likely be banned from participating on this forum.
> 
> Just out of curiousity...Is there anyone here that voted for John McCain in the presidential election that has given their Kindle a pet name?


I'm not sure I understand the parallel between naming my Kindle and who I voted for.


----------



## PraiseGod13

Yes, I named my Kindle MaKK for Magik Karpet Kindle because he transports me anywhere I want to go through reading books.  That does not make me childish..... a derogatory term.  It might make me child-like and we could all use a little more of that.  Children have always named things that they appreciate/cherish/enjoy.  They name imaginary friends, their teddy bears, their bikes, their dolls and stuffed animals.... and on and on.  It's their way of expressing their enjoyment of the object.  I enjoy MaKK more than I could have ever imagined.... and so I choose to elevate his status in my home above the not-named toaster and not-named blender.  If someone chooses to not name their Kindle, that is just fine with me..... but please don't call me a name because I chose to name mine.


----------



## nelamvr6

Kathy said:


> I'm not sure I understand the parallel between naming my Kindle and who I voted for.


I'm puzzled also...


----------



## WolfePrincess73

My K1 was named Ken by my DH. (He still accuses me of having an affair with Ken.) My new Kindle will also receive a name. I must hold him first.


----------



## dpd346

After reading all of these really cool thought out names I think naming mine for an old George Strait song (my fantasy husband) "Marina Del-Rey" doesn't sound nearly as educated as the rest!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Mikuto said:


> More than half of the owners of the iRobot Roomba have a name for their Roomba.


Mine is Ricky III. I'm on my third one.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

You know, I take a lot of offense at someone telling me that I am childish because I choose to name a device that I literally take with me everywhere I go.  Amazon allows us to name it and personal names make it easier to send books to multiple Kindle households.

I am highly intelligent....I have a very good job...I run a fine house with my husband and son....If you choose not to name your Kindle I do not assume that you are childish and voted for Obama....

SO

My Kindle's name is Sookie.  The first book I read on my K1 was Dead Until Dark and the main character's name is Sookie.  I named my Kindle in honor of her so that I will always remember the first book that I read on my Kindle.

I have also read "The House of a Thousand Candles" by Meredith Nicholson and "The Hour I First Believed" by Wally Lamb, lest you think that I am "childish" for reading about vampires.  

I am well versed.

Now, those of you who think that we who name are dumb or childish or that naming our Kindles has something to do with our political stance, kindly leave this thread and leave us alone.

I have said my peace.  I will not speak of this again.


----------



## DD

Actually, the formal name of my Kindle on my Amazon account(the name that appears across the top of the home page) is "DD's Kindle Call xxx-xxx-xxxx". I always push the home page button before putting it in sleep mode. That way if someone finds it and takes it out of sleep mode, the first thing they see is my name and phone number. Hopefully, an honest person will return it to me. But my pet name for it is Kay Kay.


----------



## robin.goodfellow

dpd, we will not mock you for naming your kindle Marina Del-Ray. One, it sounds like an extremely nice place to be, and two, you could always call him Ray. For short, you know. 
Many times, people who name their kindles have said the name just fell into their heads out of nowhere, so I see nothing unusual about using the name of a song by a very hot (and very nice) guy. My kindle is named Lola. She was a show girl. (I'll wait here while you go run your head under the faucet to get rid of the Copacabana aneurythm.) 



> I'm not sure I understand the parallel between naming my Kindle and who I voted for.
> 
> I'm puzzled also...


This is not the first time this question has come up. there was a poll in the Not quite Kindle forum a couple of weeks ago. I think it died due to lack of interest. <insert politically slanted joke of your choice here>.
And, after all, we do vote by secret ballot in this country. If you don't have to stand up in front of your whole county and say who you voted for (and I really am Switzerland on this whole politics thing. I'd frankly rather here about your aunt's most recent surgery.), there's no need to be called upon to do it in a non-political forum.
But, this question comes up from time to time, here and on the Amazon boards. if you ignore it, it usually goes away.


----------



## Kathy

Thanks KindleKay. I agree with you all the way. I have to work all day and be serious. I love to read and it is my fun and relaxation. I believe my KD Kindle feels special just as I did when my family called me KD Kid. It brings back a special memory from my Dad, who I miss terribly. Every time read KD Kindle I think of the special bond we had and it just makes me feel good.


----------



## Guest

robin.goodfellow said:


> dpd, we will not mock you for naming your kindle...


Speak for yourself.


----------



## stu11926

Kathy said:


> I'm not sure I understand the parallel between naming my Kindle and who I voted for.


There likely is no parallel whatsoever. No meaning was expressed or implied by my asking that question. I am only interested in seeing what the responses will be. I phrased the question as I did to hopefully not elicit answers that may fit some preconceived notion. I may or may not have succeeded in that regard.


----------



## Kathy

Thanks Robin. Always a voice of reason. I did vote, but it wasn't connected anything Kindle. At least it won't be if the don't try to take it from me. I actually read OBama's book and everything I could on McCain and I think I made an informed opinion. Others might not agree and I hate to get into political conversations. I joined this group because of the friendliness and would like to keep it that way. I respect everyone that got involved and voted and no that they went with their heart, there it was the right vote. I would never ask who you voted for or judge someone on who they voted for. This country was made to giving people the freedom to speak and vote. I would just rather stay away from having folks asking me who I voted for.


----------



## robin.goodfellow

> Thanks Robin. Always a voice of reason.


omg. If you think I'm a voice of reason, we're going to have to give Jim oxygen.



but thank you! it's been a long week, and I'll take a compliment where I can get it.


----------



## nelamvr6

stu11926 said:


> I may or may not have succeeded in that regard.


I'm thinking not, but that's OK!

Hey, you could name your Kindle George, or Ronald, or Newt... wouldn't that make you feel better? 

Just kidding.... for the most part!


----------



## Guest

robin.goodfellow said:


> omg. If you think I'm a voice of reason, we're going to have to give Jim oxygen.
> 
> 
> 
> but thank you! it's been a long week, and I'll take a compliment where I can get it.


Just give me oxygen anyway. No excuse needed.

It goes well with the Demerol.

Just let me put out this cigarette...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

robin.goodfellow said:


> omg. If you think I'm a voice of reason, we're going to have to give Jim oxygen.


I hate to ruin your whacky reputation, Robin, but in your own convoluted way, you usually make sense.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I think the poll showed that just about 50% of the folks had named their Kindle and it was evenly split between Conservatives, Liberals, and those who wouldn't define themselves. This surprised the Conservatives on the board. I am only reporting what was posted.

And I to find it silly that people think that your political leanings are correlated with whether you name your Kindle or not. Talk about a spurious relationship. (shakes her head)


----------



## nelamvr6

Bacardi Jim said:


> Just give me oxygen anyway. No excuse needed.
> 
> It goes well with the Demerol.
> 
> Just let me put out this cigarette...


O2 and Demerol... that sounds like a GREAT weekend! The kind Hunter S. Thompson would be reminiscing about...


----------



## Britt

DD said:


> Actually, the formal name of my Kindle on my Amazon account(the name that appears across the top of the home page) is "DD's Kindle Call xxx-xxx-xxxx". I always push the home page button before putting it in sleep mode. That way if someone finds it and takes it out of sleep mode, the first thing they see is my name and phone number. Hopefully, an honest person will return it to me. But my pet name for it is Kay Kay.


That's a good idea. Have you thought about buying a StuffBak tag? (http://www.stuffbak.com) It's the same concept (and obviously it only works if your Kindle is found by an honest person). It's a tiny sticker that you place on your Kindle (or other electronic device) that has a number for someone to call if they find it. You register your item, the person who finds it calls StuffBak, and they contact you. A bit safer if you don't want to reveal your phone number. DecalGirl sells them also. I don't have my Kindle yet but the tag looks small enough to stick on the Kindle border.


----------



## Kathy

robin.goodfellow said:


> omg. If you think I'm a voice of reason, we're going to have to give Jim oxygen.
> 
> 
> 
> but thank you! it's been a long week, and I'll take a compliment where I can get it.


It is getting longer and I have had rough workweek. I do appreciate your wit and how it is tempered with wisdom and Kindness. And you are always good for a great laugh. That counts way up there on the scale.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

If you want some good names for your kindle check out the "Send Wirelessly to" thread in Not Quite Kindle. When you order from Amazon, that's what it says: "Send Wirelessly to <kindle name>". There are some really great suggestions. . . . . .

Ann


----------



## stu11926

nelamvr6 said:


> I'm thinking not, but that's OK!
> 
> Hey, you could name your Kindle George, or Ronald, or Newt... wouldn't that make you feel better?
> 
> Just kidding.... for the most part!


But what if I would rather name my Kindle Barack, Bill, Hillary, Harry, Nancy, Ted, Ruth, John, or Harry?


----------



## Guest

nelamvr6 said:


> O2 and Demerol... that sounds like a GREAT weekend! The kind Hunter S. Thompson would be reminiscing about...


----------



## robin.goodfellow

Bacardi Jim said:


>


waaaaaayyyy too funny, jim.


----------



## ConnieK

KindleKay said:


> My Kindle's name is Sookie. The first book I read on my K1 was Dead Until Dark and the main character's name is Sookie. I named my Kindle in honor of her so that I will always remember the first book that I read on my Kindle.


Great idea! In that vein, my Kindle will now be christened "Snowball" ("Warren" just doesn't cut it)


----------



## nelamvr6

stu11926 said:


> But what if I would rather name my Kindle Barack, Bill, Hillary, Harry, Nancy, Ted, Ruth, John, or Harry?


I will defend to the death your right to name your Kindle whatever you like!

Well, maybe not to the death, but at least to the point of minor annoyance...


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

AW, ConnieK!!  Glad that I could pass along the cool idea that was given to me!!!

(I just wish I could remember who to give the credit to!)


----------



## Benjamin

Ok Ive decided to name mine
NKIC

Naming kindles is childish


----------



## ConnieK

nelamvr6 said:


> I'm thinking not, but that's OK!
> 
> Hey, you could name your Kindle George, or Ronald, or Newt... wouldn't that make you feel better?


LOL


----------



## nelamvr6

Benjamin said:


> Ok Ive decided to name mine
> NKIC
> 
> Naming kindles is childish


How do you pronounce that?


----------



## Kathy

Nice thing about the Kindle you can rename it whenever you want. Mines a girl right now, but could be a boy next week.


----------



## ConnieK

Benjamin said:


> Ok Ive decided to name mine
> NKIC
> 
> Naming kindles is childish


There's the spirit!


----------



## robin.goodfellow

Who are Warren and Snowball?  I am totally missing the reference there.  But both choices (and the fact that you chose between those two names) seem fascinating.

Also, in discussions like this, it may help to remember the immortal words of Marlon Brando:
"It is my understanding that the Constitution of the United States allows everybody the free choice between cheesecake and strudel."

You get the idea.


----------



## nelamvr6

Kathy said:


> Nice thing about the Kindle you can rename it whenever you want. Mines a girl right now, but could be a boy next week.


 

That's just SICK!


----------



## Guest

Snowball is the "good" pig in Animal Farm.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

robin.goodfellow said:


> "It is my understanding that the Constitution of the United States allows everybody the free choice between cheesecake and strudel."


As long as one remembers that no matter your personal choice, the other is not wrong or childish: just different!


----------



## Guest

nelamvr6 said:


> That's just SICK!


Of course, she'll be without it while it's in Sweden for the operation.


----------



## robin.goodfellow

Really?  After the concealed muzzle loader in the other thread, I have lost sight of what's a joke and what isn't.


----------



## nelamvr6

robin.goodfellow said:


> Really? After the concealed muzzle loader in the other thread, I have lost sight of what's a joke and what isn't.


Wow, concealing a muzzle loader is a pretty neat trick!


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

robin.goodfellow said:


> Really? After the concealed muzzle loader in the other thread, I have lost sight of what's a joke and what isn't.


It is a joke, Robin!! It is OK...it has obviously been a long week for you (and me!) We just need to relax with our Kindles and get a good nights sleep!


----------



## Benjamin

robin.goodfellow said:


> Who are Warren and Snowball? I am totally missing the reference there. But both choices (and the fact that you chose between those two names) seem fascinating.
> 
> Also, in discussions like this, it may help to remember the immortal words of Marlon Brando:
> "It is my understanding that the Constitution of the United States allows everybody the free choice between cheesecake and strudel."
> 
> You get the idea.


People seem to think that that somehow means that people cant have opinions on it. Just cause someone has the right to do something, dont mean i dont have the right to think its childish.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;)

Since I hardly sleep and have my Kindle on all night, maybe I will name it Neversleepsawink.  Where did I hear that name before?  LOL!!!


----------



## nelamvr6

Benjamin said:


> People seem to think that that somehow means that people cant have opinions on it. Just cause someone has the right to do something, dont mean i dont have the right to think its childish.


I thought you already named yours! That's right, it's now Nkic.

I'm still not sure how to pronounce it, it kinda looks like something out of "The Gods Must Be Crazy", but who am I to judge?


----------



## Guest

nelamvr6 said:


> Wow, concealing a muzzle loader is a pretty neat trick!


And really impresses chicks.


----------



## Guest

nelamvr6 said:


> I thought you already named yours! That's right, it's now Nkic.
> 
> I'm still not sure how to pronounce it, it kinda looks like something out of "The Gods Must Be Crazy", but who am I to judge?


That's !Nkic. As an Antro major, we studied the !Kung.


----------



## nelamvr6

Bacardi Jim said:


> And really impresses chicks.


I can imagine!

I'm trying not to, but it's hard...


----------



## nelamvr6

Bacardi Jim said:


> That's !Nkic. As an Antro major, we studied the !Kung.


Ah. I got it! Thanks!


----------



## Guest

nelamvr6 said:


> but it's hard...


That's what they usually say...


----------



## nelamvr6

Bacardi Jim said:


> That's what they usually say...


Shades of Steve Carell! Where's that rim shot when you really need it?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

nelamvr6 said:


> Shades of Steve Carell! Where's that rim shot when you really need it?


----------



## Guest

"Is that a blunderbuss in your pocket, or..."


----------



## nelamvr6

gertiekindle said:


>


There it is! Thanks!


----------



## ConnieK

robin.goodfellow said:


> Who are Warren and Snowball? I am totally missing the reference there. But both choices (and the fact that you chose between those two names) seem fascinating.


the book is called "The Snowball: Warren Buffett and the Business of Life". (not so fascinating after all, eh?)


----------



## Guest

KindleKay said:


> It is a joke, Robin!! It is OK...it has obviously been a long week for you (and me!) We just need to relax with our Kindle's and get a good nights sleep!


You're not going to bed until you clean up your apostrophes, young lady.


----------



## nelamvr6

Bacardi Jim said:


> "Is that a blunderbuss in your pocket, or..."


Talk about a smooth segue... Steve Carell to Groucho! Kudos to you sir!


----------



## robin.goodfellow

> Sorry haven't figured out the book cover link method yet, but the book is called "The Snowball: Warren Buffett and the Business of Life". (not so fascinating after all, eh?)


It is fascinating! I always find what other people read fascinating. It never would have occurred to me to read a Warren Buffett book (I was told there would be no math involved.), but now I may have to check that one out.

And also, current laws regarding muzzle loaders as a concealed weapon.


----------



## DD

Britt said:


> That's a good idea. Have you thought about buying a StuffBak tag? (http://www.stuffbak.com) It's the same concept (and obviously it only works if your Kindle is found by an honest person). It's a tiny sticker that you place on your Kindle (or other electronic device) that has a number for someone to call if they find it. You register your item, the person who finds it calls StuffBak, and they contact you. A bit safer if you don't want to reveal your phone number. DecalGirl sells them also. I don't have my Kindle yet but the tag looks small enough to stick on the Kindle border.


Good idea, Britt! Thanks. I'll look at them.


----------



## Guest

nelamvr6 said:


> Talk about a smooth segue... Steve Carell to Groucho! Kudos to you sir!


It's a gift. And a curse.


----------



## nelamvr6

I think that I'm going to spring for the StuffBak tag when I buy a DecalGirl skin for my K2.  A little protection couldn't hurt, right?


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Bacardi Jim said:


> You're not going to bed until you clean up your apostrophes, young lady.


Fixed? I think....apostrophes are my weakness and downfall in grammerland....

Sorry, Jim, can I use the excuse that it has been a looooong and rough day


----------



## nelamvr6

Bacardi Jim said:


> It's a gift. And a curse.


I can relate.


----------



## nelamvr6

KindleKay said:


> Fixed? I think....apostrophes are my weakness and downfall in grammerland....
> 
> Sorry, Jim, can I use the excuse that it has been a looooong and rough day


Long rough day, AND Jim isn't sharing any of the Demerol and O2...


----------



## Sweety18

I haven't decided on a name yet, once I get it and spend some time with it then I'll know what kind of a personality it has and come up with a good name


----------



## Guest

KindleKay said:


> Fixed? I think....apostrophes are my weakness and downfall in grammerland....
> 
> Sorry, Jim, can I use the excuse that it has been a looooong and rough day


It should be "night's," but that's good enough. Off to bed.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

nelamvr6 said:


> Long rough day, AND Jim isn't sharing any of the Demerol and O2...


Jim needs to learn to share!!


----------



## Guest

nelamvr6 said:


> Long rough day, AND Jim isn't sharing any of the Demerol and O2...


Trust me--Demerol doesn't improve your typing or your grammar.


----------



## nelamvr6

Sweety18 said:


> I haven't decided on a name yet, once I get it and spend some time with it then I'll know what kind of a personality it has and come up with a good name


That's the best way... you wouldn't name a dog without first learning more about it would you?


----------



## robin.goodfellow

> grammerland....


And sadly, it's grammarland.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Yeah, but you wouldn't care what others thought, then, would you?


----------



## nelamvr6

Bacardi Jim said:


> Trust me--Demerol doesn't improve your typing or your grammar.


Hey, all that Absinthe worked for Gertrude Stein, Hemingway and Thornton Wilder...

maybe you just need to and some wormwood?


----------



## nelamvr6

robin.goodfellow said:


> And sadly, it's grammarland.


 

When it rains...


----------



## Sweety18

nelamvr6 said:


> That's the best way... you wouldn't name a dog without first learning more about it would you?


Exactly  I'm so anxious though, just want it to get here fast


----------



## Guest

KindleKay said:


> Yeah, but you wouldn't care what others thought, then, would you?


Excellent point!


----------



## Guest

nelamvr6 said:


> When it rains...


...it pour's.


----------



## nelamvr6

Sweety18 said:


> Exactly  I'm so anxious though, just want it to get here fast


You have lots of company there! At least I have my K1 to tide me over...


----------



## robin.goodfellow

Bacardi Jim said:


> ...it pour's.


rofl, don't help. They'll be confusing then and than next, and we'll be the rest of the weekend straightening that out.


----------



## ConnieK

robin.goodfellow said:


> It never would have occurred to me to read a Warren Buffett book


Me either, but a friend whose taste in books is similar to mine recommended it. I thoroughly enjoyed it - although it is really looooonnnnnng.


----------



## ScottBooks

ConnieK said:


> the book is called "The Snowball: Warren Buffett and the Business of Life". (not so fascinating after all, eh?)


and here I was trying to figure out which rabbit Snowball was...I knew what a Warren was but was there a white rabbit whose was named Snowball


----------



## ConnieK

ScottBooks said:


> and here I was trying to figure out which rabbit Snowball was...I knew what a Warren was but was there a white rabbit whose was named Snowball


LOL

maybe not, but one of my favorite rabbits (albeit giant and invisible) is named Harvey!


----------



## Glynnis

robin.goodfellow said:


> Those dogs in your pic? Awwwww. Fuzzy puppies. I bet they wouldn't do anything like eat a very expensive electronic device. lol, and I'm certain they wouldn't do it more than once.


LOL, the list is already long ... we've learned to be much neater and not leave things where they could possible get them, but that's quite a trick. They can jump and climb places I would not have thought possible. I've seen what one of them could do to a hard cover book (Harry Potter #5) in just a few minutes when I ran off to answer the phone ... totally chewed a good 2-3 inches off the spine. He was a puppy then ... now he goes for more expensive stuff :0


----------



## Raiden333

I just named my future Kindle Prometheus, after the quote in my sig. Was surprised nobody else had claimed it yet.


----------



## nelamvr6

Raiden333 said:


> I just named my future Kindle Prometheus, after the quote in my sig. Was surprised nobody else had claimed it yet.


Excellent name!


----------



## Guest

"We could be heroes... if just for one flame."


----------



## Raiden333

Bacardi Jim said:


> "We could be heroes... if just for one flame."


Well sure, but he... he drinks all the time. =P


----------



## robin.goodfellow

> "Prometheus, thief of light, giver of light, bound by the gods, must have been a book." - House of Leaves, Mark Z. Danielewski


Excellent quote! I had not noticed it. This is what I get for not reading all the way to the bottom.


----------



## ScottBooks

Raiden333 said:


> I just named my future Kindle Prometheus, after the quote in my sig. Was surprised nobody else had claimed it yet.


I'm certain that we can all name our Kindles the same thing. When mine showed up even I am not egotistical enough to think it was the only "Scott's Kindle" in existence.

Now I'm wondering:

A: How can I get a huge group of people to change the name of their K to the same thing on a date yet to be determined?

B: What should we all name it?

Is anyone with me on this?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

OOOHHH.  Kinda like a Kindle Flash Mob. . . . .

Have to pick a good name though, or it won't be funny. . . .

Ann


----------



## Raiden333

The only problem I see with that is that if there's several "[email protected]"s, how does it know who to send to?


----------



## Leslie

Raiden333 said:


> The only problem I see with that is that if there's several "[email protected]"s, how does it know who to send to?


If you try to pick an email that is already used, you'll get a message saying you can't use that one. That happened to me the other day when I found out [email protected] was already in use (and not by me).

L


----------



## Leslie

ScottBooks said:


> I'm certain that we can all name our Kindles the same thing. When mine showed up even I am not egotistical enough to think it was the only "Scott's Kindle" in existence.
> 
> Now I'm wondering:
> 
> A: How can I get a huge group of people to change the name of their K to the same thing on a date yet to be determined?


April 1st



> B: What should we all name it?
> 
> Is anyone with me on this?


Gotcha!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Leslie said:


> If you try to pick an email that is already used, you'll get a message saying you can't use that one. That happened to me the other day when I found out [email protected] was already in use (and not by me).
> 
> L


And you can change the name of the Kindle without changing the e-mail address. . .that's what has to be unique. So even though everyone would be sending wirelessly to <clever name> all the sendings would go to all our individual kindles.

Ann


----------



## Leslie

Ann Von Hagel said:


> And you can change the name of the Kindle without changing the e-mail address. . .that's what has to be unique. So even though everyone would be sending wirelessly to <clever name> all the sendings would go to all our individual kindles.
> 
> Ann


Exactly. Sir Sterndale Bennett's email was [email protected] until just the other day when I got around to changing it.

Obviously, there were four other Leslies who bought Kindles before me.

L


----------



## CuriousLaura

I'm in on the naming for April 1st...
Now we should check the thread of Send Wirelessly to ..... http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,3633.0/topicseen.html 
They have some funny stuff... 
Maybe we should start a poll thread to have a Kindle-ocracy....the name with more votes wins and we all name our Kindle 'fill-in-the-blank' for a day
I don't know how to do that.....


----------



## LDB

I'm a curmudgeon so I don't name inanimate objects. There's way too much humanization of animals and even inanimate objects. Naming a "thing" makes no sense.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

So you've said.

But there's nothing wrong with someone wanting their Kindle to be called something other than "Joe's Kindle" at Amazon.

There's also nothing wrong with someone being content with their Kindle being called "Joe's Kindle" at Amazon.

Ann


----------



## nelamvr6

LDB said:


> I'm a curmudgeon so I don't name inanimate objects. There's way too much humanization of animals and even inanimate objects. Naming a "thing" makes no sense.


I'm also a curmudgeon and I named my Kindle. It's OK, if you name your Kindle they won't yank your membership card and kick you out of the curmudgeon club.

But if you don't want to name your Kindle that's OK too...


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

LDB said:


> I'm a curmudgeon so I don't name inanimate objects. There's way too much humanization of animals and even inanimate objects. Naming a "thing" makes no sense.


One of many great things about America, we all have freedom of choice. A great thing about being an individual, what doesn't make sense to you makes perfect sense to someone else. One great thing about KB we all can express our opinions.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

I have decided to name my K 2 Claire - from the Outlander series which after 1 1/2 books I love! Never would have read these books had it not been for KB.

My K 1 was Leisel- from The Book Thief which was my first Kindle read.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Mortimer Snerd


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Mine started off as ProfCrash's Library. Then became Tavar.


----------



## robin.goodfellow

> I have decided to name my K 2 Claire


Linda, aren't you the least bit concerned that your K2 might start time-traveling? Or have you not read The Time Traveler's Wife yet, so you don't know that character's name is Claire too? That's why I had to stop reading Outlander the first time. I read all of Time Traveler's Wife (and part of it was a real slog, but overall I liked the book) with Claire, and then there she was again in the very next book I picked up. I was so weirded out, I went and read the sisterhood of the traveling pants books again.


----------



## Guest

nelamvr6 said:


> I'm also a curmudgeon and I named my Kindle. It's OK, if you name your Kindle they won't yank your membership card and kick you out of the curmudgeon club.
> 
> But if you don't want to name your Kindle that's OK too...


My soup isn't hot enough!


----------



## Britt

robin.goodfellow said:


> Linda, aren't you the least bit concerned that your K2 might start time-traveling? Or have you not read The Time Traveler's Wife yet, so you don't know that character's name is Claire too? That's why I had to stop reading Outlander the first time. I read all of Time Traveler's Wife (and part of it was a real slog, but overall I liked the book) with Claire, and then there she was again in the very next book I picked up. I was so weirded out, I went and read the sisterhood of the traveling pants books again.


Lol, I'm reading The Time Traveler's Wife right now! I was deciding what book to pick up next, and although Outlander sounds really interesting, I definitely need a break between time travel books with people named Clare/Clair, so I went with Dead After Dark


----------



## robin.goodfellow

Dead After Dark the one by Sherrilyn Kenyon?  Or Dead After Dark which is actually Dead Until Dark by Charlaine Harris?

B/c if you're reading the one about Sookie Stackhouse, we would cordially invite you to join the DUD book klub.  Actually, I would invite you anyway, but you're more than halfway there if you're actually already reading the book.


----------



## nelamvr6

Bacardi Jim said:


> My soup isn't hot enough!


----------



## robin.goodfellow

How did you get that curmudgeon smiley?!?!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

No Robin, haven't read The Time Traveler's Wife yet. I will finish the Outlander series, read a couple of mystery/thrillers and then give it a try. If Claire decides to visit Jamie I hope she takes me with her and we can hangout for a while. I will put her butt to sleep...


----------



## robin.goodfellow

Well, whatever you do, don't read Outlander and TTW back to back.  I was afraid to pick up a book again for weeks after that.


----------



## Britt

robin.goodfellow said:


> Dead After Dark the one by Sherrilyn Kenyon? Or Dead After Dark which is actually Dead Until Dark by Charlaine Harris?
> 
> B/c if you're reading the one about Sookie Stackhouse, we would cordially invite you to join the DUD book klub. Actually, I would invite you anyway, but you're more than halfway there if you're actually already reading the book.


Haha, I meant Dead Until Dark...

Thanks for the invite! I've got a hundred or so pages in TTW, then I'm starting DUD. Getting my Kindle in 12 days, so it's the DT version, but I had to have something in my hands while I wait.


----------



## robin.goodfellow

We totally understand. We've been doing live chat for the DUD discussions, and those are all located in this forum (if you'd like to see what we thought):
http://www.kboards.com/index.php?board=19.0

And we meet in Chat (on the menu bar. To the right) Wednesday nights at 9 pm EPT (please subtract an hour for however many time zones west you are).

We are going to attempt to continue with the Southern Vampire series, as long as there are interested readers, or until someone brings a stick to chat.
(look here: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,2106.0.html)


----------



## nelamvr6

robin.goodfellow said:


> How did you get that curmudgeon smiley?!?!


Oh, you know...

I may be new HERE, but I'm not new...


----------



## Britt

robin.goodfellow said:


> We totally understand. We've been doing live chat for the DUD discussions, and those are all located in this forum (if you'd like to see what we thought):
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php?board=19.0
> 
> And we meet in Chat (on the menu bar. To the right) Wednesday nights at 9 pm EPT (please subtract an hour for however many time zones west you are).
> 
> We are going to attempt to continue with the Southern Vampire series, as long as there are interested readers, or until someone brings a stick to chat.
> (look here: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,2106.0.html)


Cool, I'll have to check it out.


----------



## LDB

nelamvr6 said:


> robin.goodfellow said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did you get that curmudgeon smiley?!?!
Click to expand...

It appears to come from here:

www.dbstalk.com/images/smiles2/motz.gif


----------



## ricky

LDB said:


> I'm a curmudgeon so I don't name inanimate objects. There's way too much humanization of animals and even inanimate objects. Naming a "thing" makes no sense.


It's a chick thing, my Husband always tells me. I have named his vehicles, some of his antique engines, our new fences, some of the grandkids stuffed animals, and funny thing!! the names always stick! 

If we love something, it tells us its, his, or her, name........ We chicks hear it, and we tell you dudes their names...... you can listen......or NOT..... but inanimate objects do respond better when you call them by their names.......

Just quacking, it won't hurt you to give it a thought.........


----------



## nelamvr6

ricky said:


> It's a chick thing, my Husband always tells me. I have named his vehicles, some of his antique engines, our new fences, some of the grandkids stuffed animals, and funny thing!! the names always stick!
> 
> If we love something, it tells us its, his, or her, name........ We chicks hear it, and we tell you dudes their names...... you can listen......or NOT..... but inanimate objects do respond better when you call them by their names.......
> 
> Just quacking, it won't hurt you to give it a thought.........


Hey now! Watch it there! Not everyone who names their Kindle is a chick!


----------



## ricky

Oh, Yikes, I'm sorry.  No, I really am.    I get caught up in the chick thing sometimes because, well, I am a chick..... what else can I say... Please forgive me, and I am very happy to know that some dudes have listened to their Kindles telling them their names......


----------



## bayou

When I first starting reading these threads I thought you people were NUTS for naming your Kindle.

I was washing dishes this morning and it came to me....Phoebe!  I went on Amazon and changed her name and bought 10 books.

*sigh*


----------



## ScottBooks

LDB said:


> I'm a curmudgeon so I don't name inanimate objects. There's way too much humanization of animals and even inanimate objects. Naming a "thing" makes no sense.


Your Kindle already has a name. Nothing you can do about it...Amazon forces a name on all Kindles. But you can change it to make it funny.... 

I like the April 1st idea (even though it's obvious) but fear we would lose momentum.

Beware the Ides of March


----------



## Leslie

ScottBooks said:


> Beware the Ides of March


And name them all Caesar?

L


----------



## Guest

Names that have occured to me for April 1st


J.K Rowling

Joe the Plumber

Barak Obama

Kindle Boards


----------



## luvmy4brats

Our two vehicles have names too: my van is the BRATBUS (that's my license plate) and my husband's shiny blue convertible mustang is Mr Fuzzy...His license plate starts off mfz...

My GPS is Jill, and my ipod is Mavis. I name things to honor my late-grandmother. She named EVERYTHING.  Her fridge, stove, toaster, and even the ice-maker on the fridge had a name. It brings back good memories, so I continue as she taught me.


----------



## Gables Girl

I've resisted naming my Kindle since I don't usually name my electronics, I have too many and change them too frequently.  But with the approaching arrival of my second Kindle I'm going to have to find a way to distinguish them.  So my original one is ME and my second one is K2.  Bonus points if anyone gets the references.  Yoo Hoo BJ you're up!


----------



## robin.goodfellow

bayou said:


> When I first starting reading these threads I thought you people were NUTS for naming your Kindle.
> 
> I was washing dishes this morning and it came to me....Phoebe! I went on Amazon and changed her name and bought 10 books.
> 
> *sigh*


Bayou, don't make any sudden moves. I think we need to send over an exorcist for your sink. Has the sink ever told you to do anything else? Buy something you didn't want to buy? Does the sink constantly tell you that you really want to do it's bidding?
(I'm joking. But I'm taking a lot of cold medicine today, and your story struck me as very very funny. It's probably just me. As you were.)


----------



## ScottBooks

Leslie said:


> And name them all Caesar?
> 
> L


I think that it's pretty obvious what we should change all of our Kindles' names to: We should call them all "Bezos"  .

Now organizing participation might be difficult...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Gables Girl said:


> I've resisted naming my Kindle since I don't usually name my electronics, I have too many and change them too frequently. But with the approaching arrival of my second Kindle I'm going to have to find a way to distinguish them. So my original one is ME and my second one is K2. Bonus points if anyone gets the references. Yoo Hoo BJ you're up!


The first thing that comes to my mind is mountains...very high, difficult-to-climb mountains.

Betsy


----------



## Gables Girl

Betsy the Quilter said:


> The first thing that comes to my mind is mountains...very high, difficult-to-climb mountains.
> 
> Betsy


Warm, be more specific......


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Gables Girl said:


> Warm, be more specific......


Well, K2 is a mountain and ME could be Mount Everest

Betsy


----------



## Gables Girl

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Well, K2 is a mountain and ME could be Mount Everest
> 
> Betsy


Ding, Ding, Ding, we have a winner. Mount Everest, but I'm abbreviating and K2. ME because it was a really tall mountain to climb to move to a Kindle from my beloved DTBs. K2 because it is there.....


----------



## VMars

I never named anything until I went to a conference with some friends and we rented an "Alero" to drive around in. Without going into details, I'll just say it became the "Alero of Death". From there my Mustang became "Mustang of Might" (but I never call it that out loud). Since I never call it that anyway, I don't see much point in naming it. 

So I don't know. I kind of like seeing my name on Amazon "Elisa's Kindle". That means it's mine! And it's coming soon!


----------



## nelamvr6

ricky said:


> Oh, Yikes, I'm sorry. No, I really am.   I get caught up in the chick thing sometimes because, well, I am a chick..... what else can I say... Please forgive me, and I am very happy to know that some dudes have listened to their Kindles telling them their names......




No apology necessary!


----------



## bayou

robin.goodfellow said:


> Bayou, don't make any sudden moves. I think we need to send over an exorcist for your sink. Has the sink ever told you to do anything else? Buy something you didn't want to buy? Does the sink constantly tell you that you really want to do it's bidding?
> (I'm joking. But I'm taking a lot of cold medicine today, and your story struck me as very very funny. It's probably just me. As you were.)


Hilarious! Can't you see it? I bring my yellow kitchen gloves and Dawn liquid to work meetings. I show up at the corner store with my gloves on..."my sink said to get a Lotto ticket." I come home from a hard day at work to discuss things with my sink....

Too much!


----------



## lailamar

POOKY........................ 
just named my kindle which i have gotten 4 mths ago this week. Since i am into a little depression over k2 coming on the market and not bying it because i am simply happy with the one i have now, plus can't afford another $350+ so i felt maybe naming my kindle was a good idea.........................and yes..... on valentines day i named my kindle POOKY............ and yes it did help.... now i am feeling much better my POOKY AND ME are a pair..... my 2nd husband as i call it.... (spouse #1, pooky-kindle#2 and computer #3 husband).. haha


----------



## nelamvr6

lailamar said:


> POOKY........................
> just named my kindle which i have gotten 4 mths ago this week. Since i am into a little depression over k2 coming on the market and not bying it because i am simply happy with the one i have now, plus can't afford another $350+ so i felt maybe naming my kindle was a good idea.........................and yes..... on valentines day i named my kindle POOKY............ and yes it did help.... now i am feeling much better my POOKY AND ME are a pair..... my 2nd husband as i call it.... (spouse #1, pooky-kindle#2 and computer #3 husband).. haha


That makes you a polygamist, doesn't it?


----------



## lailamar

yes... to a real person and 2 electronics.... haha


----------



## Guest

> and my husband's shiny blue convertible mustang is Mr Fuzzy


Why did he name his car after my cat who is a female by the way?


----------



## Gables Girl

Vampyre said:


> Why did he name his car after my cat who is a female by the way?


I think Fuzzy is considered gender neutral.... Remember Fuzzy Wuzzy the bear? He as a he not a she.


----------



## Guest

Fuzzy is gender neutral but Mr. Fuzzy has a definite male ring to it.


----------



## Gables Girl

Vampyre said:


> Fuzzy is gender neutral but Mr. Fuzzy has a definite male ring to it.


True, but the female should be Miss/Ms Fuzzy.


----------



## Guest

Well her full name is 
Mistress Fuzzy Nina Kity of Death, Chaos and Mayhem, Killer of Small Furry Critters.

I just call her Fuzzy for short.


----------



## dwaszak

You guys are great-this has been such a great thread for ideas.  I've decided to stick to naming them after fav book characters (all my animals have been named that way-I have ferrets named winkie (Harry Potter) Buffy, Dobbie (HP), Rikki Tikki Tavi, a cat named Pippin and a dog named Roscoe.)  so since my current reading has been the southern vamp series, my original kindle will be Sookie K1, and the new addition will be Mackayla Lane K2. There it is now, and we'll have to see if they develop more distinct personalities!


----------



## Gables Girl

Vampyre said:


> Well her full name is
> Mistress Fuzzy Nina Kity of Death, Chaos and Mayhem, Killer of Small Furry Critters.
> 
> I just call her Fuzzy for short.


See you did use the Mistress on the front. I'm sure she is grateful when you call her for dinner she doesn't have to listen to the whole mouth full.


----------



## Guest

Mistress Fuzzy Ninja Kity of Death, Chaos and Mayhem, Killer of Small Furry Critters


Oops I spotted a TYPO(my other cat)  it's supposed to be ninja not nina


----------



## Annalog

I was not going to name my Kindle-to-be but today, while telling my daughter about the "Send wirelessly to ..." thread, its name popped into my head -- the Great A'Tuin. DH and I are very fond of turtles and it also means I don't need to know the gender of the Kindle.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I didn't mean to name it after your cat. It was just an easy way of remembering my husband's license plate. 

Side note: My cats are named Tornado, Noel, Oreo, Specimen (I did not name her, she was gifted by a friend who moved to Australia), and Hopeless (actually it's Hope, but she only gets called Hope when she's being nice..that's very rare. We think she's bipolar and has multiple personality disorder. She is evil)


----------



## Guest

Annalog said:


> I was not going to name my Kindle-to-be but today, while telling my daughter about the "Send wirelessly to ..." thread, its name popped into my head -- the Great A'Tuin. DH and I are very fond of turtles and it also means I don't need to know the gender of the Kindle.


A'tuin is female. Rincewind and Krullian astronauts have proved this.


----------



## chocochibi

Bacardi Jim said:


> A'tuin is female. Rincewind and Krullian astronauts have proved this.


I kind of thought you might know this


----------



## robin.goodfellow

Do I even want to know how astronauts find out the gender of a giant space turtle with elephants on his back?  I have got to be missing the good parts of these books.


----------



## Guest

robin.goodfellow said:


> Do I even want to know how astronauts find out the gender of a giant space turtle with elephants on *her* back? I have got to be missing the good parts of these books.


You just haven't read far enough into the series. 

"My God! It's full of elephants!"


----------



## robin.goodfellow

I was desperately afraid of that.


----------



## robin.goodfellow

> Hilarious! Can't you see it? I bring my yellow kitchen gloves and Dawn liquid to work meetings. I show up at the corner store with my gloves on..."my sink said to get a Lotto ticket." I come home from a hard day at work to discuss things with my sink....
> 
> Too much!


Oh dear, it's much worse than I thought. I'm not sure if we should be very very concerned for Bayou, or if her sink is going to turn out to be helpful, like that fern named Lucy. Does anyone have any idea what I'm talking about? There was a show that was on very briefly in the '80s, and it was a sci-fi kind of show, but on regular network programming. And there was an entirely different plot and characters each week, and one week was about a writer who's fern helped him write scripts. And the fern named herself Lucy. does this ring a bell with anyone? Or do I need to lay off the NyQuil? Or should I get Bayou to ask the sink?


----------



## Harmakhet

So I haven't gotten mine yet but I'm sure that I will name it after a deity of some sort.  All of our technology have gods names...I wonder if it's due to me worshiping my gadgets too much.

Thinking Huginn or Muninn after one of Odin's ravens.  Their names mean "Thought" and "Memory" so it might work.  Will have to mull it over a bit.  The Mrs named her K1 Toth


----------



## Guest

robin.goodfellow said:


> Do I even want to know how astronauts find out the gender of a giant space turtle with elephants on his back? I have got to be missing the good parts of these books.


----------



## Guest

nelamvr6 said:


> I don't care what anyone thinks, I named my Kindle.
> 
> I mean, Amazon needs it to have a name so that it can send books to specific Kindles, especially when there's more than one Kindle associated with an account, right?
> 
> Amazon named my Kindle "Nathaniel's Kindle" by default, and that was definitely not acceptable as far as I was concerned.
> 
> So I named my Kindle Trillian, after the character in Douglas Adams' great Hitchhiker series.
> 
> When I get my Kindle 2 I will transfer the name Trillian to that also.


http://www.bbc.co.uk/dna/h2g2/U50205

Yes, that was me.


----------



## nelamvr6

Bacardi Jim said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/dna/h2g2/U50205
> 
> Yes, that was me.


So your's is named Ford?


----------



## Guest

nelamvr6 said:


> So your's is named Ford?


No. *I* was named "Ford Prefect" when I joined the original H2G2 project years ago. I no longer have the same e-mail account, so I can't contribute under that name/account/profile anymore. But I thought you'd appreciate the Trillian reference.


----------



## nelamvr6

Bacardi Jim said:


> No. *I* was named "Ford Prefect" when I joined the original H2G2 project years ago. I no longer have the same e-mail account, so I can't contribute under that name/account/profile anymore. But I thought you'd appreciate the Trillian reference.


Oh, gotcha! And I do appreciate the reference!  AND, I love your avy!

So, what is your Kindle named?


----------



## ScottBooks

nelamvr6 said:


> So, what is your Kindle named?


Oh Dear...Somebody's set Jim off again. Maybe we can all hide before he reads this post? He'll never find us in the accessories threads.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

nelamvr6 said:


> Oh, gotcha! And I do appreciate the reference!  AND, I love your avy!
> 
> So, what is your Kindle named?


Jim is going to name his Kindle "when hell freezes over." Isn't that a cute name?


----------



## Annalog

Bacardi Jim said:


> A'tuin is female. Rincewind and Krullian astronauts have proved this.


Thanks, I had forgotten about that trip.

Thanks Vampy for the photos.

Anna


----------



## Gables Girl

ScottBooks said:


> Oh Dear...Somebody's set Jim off again. Maybe we can all hide before he reads this post? He'll never find us in the accessories threads.


Throw a bottle of Bacardi dark his way fast......


----------



## nelamvr6

gertiekindle said:


> Jim is going to name his Kindle "when hell freezes over." Isn't that a cute name?


Ah. That brings me back! That was my dad's pet name for my allowance increase...


----------



## Leslie

nelamvr6 said:


> Ah. That brings me back! That was my dad's pet name for my allowance increase...


In my family, "Do you think money grows on trees?" was the standard answer to that question.

L


----------



## John Steinbeck

Since I am a big fan of animation, I think I will name my new Kindle Bender. However, I am not going to start rambling in forums...."Bender fell out of my hands last night and I screamed!" or "Bender is no longer naked, yep new skin applied last night"


----------



## Guest

J. Steinbeck said:


> Since I am a big fan of animation, I think I will name my new Kindle Bender. However, I am not going to start rambling in forums...."Bender fell out of my hands last night and I screamed!" or "Bender is no longer naked, yep new skin applied last night"


I suggest you *not* bite its shiny metal ass.


----------



## Guest

Reminder: In 15 minutes on Comedy Central, we get "The Sting" ("Wake up, Leila!"), "The Day the Earth Stood Stupid" (Who knew about Nibbler?), and "Bendin' in the Wind." (Hide your magnets.)


----------



## John Steinbeck

Bacardi Jim said:


> Reminder: In 15 minutes on Comedy Central, we get "The Sting" ("Wake up, Leila!"), "The Day the Earth Stood Stupid" (Who knew about Nibbler?), and "Bendin' in the Wind." (Hide your magnets.)


I have to wait a bit more for those out here on the "West Coast"

With a metal "underside", I think that bender fits...I will not bite....might stay up late drinking beers and smoking stogies though. Maybe catch some calculon on the tube.


----------



## Guest

I may have posted this picture before, but I can't be sure. For..... I have *amnesia!*


----------



## Guest

Annalog said:


> Thanks, I had forgotten about that trip.
> 
> Thanks Vampy for the photos.
> 
> Anna


No problem but you have to ask your self, "Is it a scientific picture or is it just turtle porn?"


----------



## dwaszak

I'm afraid it really looks like turtle porn and I think they're underage too.  Ugh!


----------



## Guest

Oh no!  Maybe I should remove it before the FEDs and PETA come after Harvey!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie said:


> In my family, "Do you think money grows on trees?" was the standard answer to that question.
> 
> L


Y'all got allowances?



Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Bacardi Jim said:


> I suggest you *not* bite its shiny metal ass.


The Kindle has something shiny and metal? You sure you're not really using a Sony, Jim?

Betsy


----------



## Gables Girl

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Y'all got allowances?
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


My family it was "What allowance?" I didn't get one.


----------



## deMoMo

I think that I'm going to name my Kindle Biff.  Or maybe Nelson.  Or maybe Heaven.  I'll decide the day it comes in the mail!


----------



## rho

J. Steinbeck said:


> Since I am a big fan of animation, I think I will name my new Kindle Bender. However, I am not going to start rambling in forums...."Bender fell out of my hands last night and I screamed!" or "Bender is no longer naked, yep new skin applied last night"


and will you worry when you hear a tiny little voice going "kill all humans, kill all humans" when you open Bender up to read


----------



## John Steinbeck

rho said:


> and will you worry when you hear a tiny little voice going "kill all humans, kill all humans" when you open Bender up to read


Nah, I'll just put a magnet on him and listen to the sweet sound of Folk music...


----------



## Guest

Kindle Ordered


J. Steinbeck said:


> Nah, I'll just put a magnet on him and listen to the sweet sound of Folk music...


You want Fryes with that?


----------



## MichelleR

_It's Kindle, it's Kindle, it's fun, it's a wonderful toy.
It's fun for a girl or a boy. _

A Kindle is a toy, a gadget, a plaything. It's not strictly necessary, and wrapping it in the flag of practicality is just a way to hide that you lurve it like you lurved your GI Joes.

The only difference between a child and adult is the price of their toys...and in some cases how much they need to justify it.

The only difference between a child and a fiction writer, is one expects to get paid. And the adult hopes to get sent to his or her room in order to get some writing done.

Anyone who enjoys reading celebrates imagination. Even the fan of non-fiction pictures the events as the writer describes them. To love a book is to love being whisked away on a magic carpet ride, to visit new places, to time travel, to shape-shift, to live a thousand different lives, and to drink of the Fountain of Youth.

Stephen King wrote, I think it was in Danse Macabre, that writers tend to have a youthful gleam -- no matter how old they are, you can see the child lurking behind their eyes.

Robert Bloch said he had the heart of a small boy, and kept it in a jar on his desk.

Writers, those silly little immature, emotionally stunted children, spend an awful lot of time naming things.

Not naming one's kindle is sadly, dreadfully unchildish!

_You may refer to my kindle as Trixie Lovejoy. _


----------



## ScottBooks

I love this post. It's great!

(Now explain again why your Kindle has a porn star name?)


----------



## Arkhan

ScottBooks said:


> (Now explain again why your Kindle has a porn star name?)


Maybe they plan to use the text to speach option on some of those erotic books.


----------



## MichelleR

Stripper, not porn star.  

1. She needs something to fall back on if the whole book-reader thing falls through.

2. My taste is books will undoubtedly corrupt her, so why fight it? 

3. She owns an (m-edge) platform and her own spotlight. 

4. People will undoubtedly misunderestimate her, and while their guards are down she will filch their wallets.


----------



## Angela

Loved your post Michelle!



MichelleR said:


> _It's Kindle, it's Kindle, it's fun, it's a wonderful toy.
> It's fun for a girl or a boy. _


Especially loved this reference! The slinky was one of my favorite toys as a kid. I loved that ***** ***** slinky noise it made (the original metal ones, not the awful plastic things they have now). I actually found a metal one just before Christmas and bought it thinking I would give it to one of the gkids... never happened!! I kept it!!   Couldn't help myself, I took it out of the box the sound got to me!!  lol

I now return this thread to its original topic... Trixy Lovejoy is a wonderful name, Michelle!


----------



## Guest

What rolls down stairs--
Alone or in pairs--
Rolls over the neighbor's dog?


----------



## Ignatius

Hey all. This is my first post, though I've been lurking around a bit, and I figured this was as good a discussion as any to finally jump in.

I'm anxiously awaiting the arrival of my first Kindle on Wednesday, and I've been kicking around the idea of naming it. I think I finally decided to name it in honor of the book that first sparked (or kindled, I guess) my love of reading. Since neither Jess nor Leslie would make a very interesting name for a Kindle, I think I might go with Terrien (I think adding the Prince would be a bit much, even for me).

The book, of course, is _The Bridge to Terabithia_. Now if only it were available for reading on Terrien!


----------



## Angela

Hello Ignatius and welcome to KindleBoards!


----------



## John Steinbeck

Bacardi Jim said:


> What rolls down stairs--
> Alone or in pairs--
> Rolls over the neighbor's dog?


It's Log, It's Log, It's better than bad it's good......


----------



## Vorpaks

My Kindle will probably share a name with my computer and my palm pilot profiles. They are all named Paks, which is the name I give to anything that is connected with fun or play, including my forum user names. 

Oddly enough my cats are named:

Grey cat
White cat
Now I feel a little strange that I am naming my possessions, but not my kitties.


----------



## Angela

Vorpaks said:


> My Kindle will probably share a name with my computer and my palm pilot profiles. They are all named Paks, which is the name I give to anything that is connected with fun or play, including my forum user names.
> 
> Oddly enough my cats are named:
> 
> Grey cat
> White cat
> Now I feel a little strange that I am naming my possessions, but not my kitties.


My cat's name was Khat.


----------



## frojazz

My husband had a dog named Dee-oh-gee...


----------



## DD

Ignatius said:


> Hey all. This is my first post, though I've been lurking around a bit, and I figured this was as good a discussion as any to finally jump in.
> 
> I'm anxiously awaiting the arrival of my first Kindle on Wednesday, and I've been kicking around the idea of naming it. I think I finally decided to name it in honor of the book that first sparked (or kindled, I guess) my love of reading. Since neither Jess nor Leslie would make a very interesting name for a Kindle, I think I might go with Terrien (I think adding the Prince would be a bit much, even for me).
> 
> The book, of course, is _The Bridge to Terabithia_. Now if only it were available for reading on Terrien!


Cool name!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

frojazz said:


> My husband had a dog named Dee-oh-gee...


We knew a guy once whose dog was named Phydeaux.

Ann


----------



## frojazz

Ann Von Hagel said:


> We knew a guy once whose dog was named Phydeaux.
> 
> Ann


  LOL!!!


----------



## kjn33

I named mine Stella. No reason really, it just popped in my head one day when I was getting ready for work & looking for her to put in my purse. I just got an Oberon cover-Forest-& it looks like a tree we planted last summer that I named Fred. So now Stella will go in Fred. 
/am I weird?

Kristie


----------



## Guest

> So now Stella will go in Fred


That just sounds wrong...


----------



## MichelleR

Vampyre said:


> That just sounds wrong...


Hey, what goes on behind closed doors...


----------



## Guest

Or closed purses in this case...


----------



## DaisyMama

I've seen a few people who refer to their Kindles as "he" or "she."

So I'm curious -- is your Kindle a male or female?  What did you name it?  OR, if you're getting the K2, will it be male or female, and what are you naming it?

If you think naming devices is ridiculous, please abstain from answering!


----------



## MichelleR

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,3659.0.html

Miss Trixie Lovejoy. (Star of the Oscar Award Winning Movies: Charging Miss Trixie, The Devil in Miss Trixie, and The Amazon Prime of Miss T. Lovejoy.)


----------



## gwen10

I wasn't going to name my K2 but Trixie strikes a cord with me, do you mind if I *borrow* it?  I won't *borrow* the middle name as well, I promise!  I have always wanted to have a dog named Trixie but I always get out voted by the rest of my family, but Trixie might actually work for my K2.  I'll have to meet her before I decide for sure!


----------



## MichelleR

gwen10 said:


> I wasn't going to name my K2 but Trixie strikes a cord with me, do you mind if I *borrow* it? I won't *borrow* the middle name as well, I promise! I have always wanted to have a dog named Trixie but I always get out voted by the rest of my family, but Trixie might actually work for my K2. I'll have to meet her before I decide for sure!


Sure. I think there might be another Trixie around -- named after the Trixie Belden books.


----------



## Leslie

Trying to keep things neat and tidy, I am going to merge some of these naming threads together.

L


----------



## Guest

> If you think naming devices is ridiculous, please abstain from answering!


Alrighty then.


----------



## Leslie

Vampyre said:


> Alrighty then.


Of course, Vampyre is one to talk...with a Kindle named It (or is it Thing?).

L


----------



## Cherie

DaisyMama said:


> I've seen a few people who refer to their Kindles as "he" or "she."
> 
> So I'm curious -- is your Kindle a male or female? What did you name it? OR, if you're getting the K2, will it be male or female, and what are you naming it?


I couldn't figure that out with my first Kindle. I _wanted_ to give it a name and figure out what gender it was, but never could. Then this past week I bought a second Kindle, a used K1. As soon as I opened the box, it said, out of the blue, "I'm Snuffy!" So Snuffy he is. I have no idea where the name comes from. THe only Snuffy I can recall is Snuffy Smith. Wasn't he a cartoon character? Anyway, that seemed to break the logjam with my first Kindle. It's definitely a she. I tried a couple of names that didn't quite fit, finally settling (I _think_ it's final) on Pandora, or Dora for short.

(Hmm, since K1a is a girl and K1b is a boy, do you think if I left them together at night they'd make me a K2?)


----------



## bookfiend

After months of deliberating, while waiting for my kindle,  I've decided to name her; Necessity.  Because to me that is what she is/will become, if she ever arrives.


----------



## Gruntman

Cherie said:


> (Hmm, since K1a is a girl and K1b is a boy, do you think if I left them together at night they'd make me a K2?)


Only if you dim the lights and put on the appropriate music (Barry White?).


----------



## Gables Girl

DaisyMama said:


> I've seen a few people who refer to their Kindles as "he" or "she."
> 
> So I'm curious -- is your Kindle a male or female? What did you name it? OR, if you're getting the K2, will it be male or female, and what are you naming it?
> 
> If you think naming devices is ridiculous, please abstain from answering!


I resisted naming mine until I bought K2 then I had to have names for them. As to male or female I knew mine was a male because it's stubborn, has to be right all the time, has taken over my life, and gets upset if I leave him alone for long. If I leave him alone too long he will drain his battery or lose my place in my current book.  Since he is male I've decided my new K2 will a little brother for him.


----------



## Kindle Convert

Scout is the name of my KK, so I will keeping that name for my K2.  I'll just pretend she had some lipo and some other "cosmetic" work to look her new slim, fit self.  Since I'm passing my Klassic to my 13 y/o DD, Kelsey...we'll just name it "Kelsey's Kindle" because it just sounds cute!


----------



## robin.goodfellow

> (Hmm, since K1a is a girl and K1b is a boy, do you think if I left them together at night they'd make me a K2?)


Let us know right away if that works, Cherie. B/c that sort of event will either be important or disturbing. Or possibly both. But significant either way.

lol @ whoever had the kindle named Snuffy. Instead of Snuffy Smith, the comic strip character that was running 'shine, could it be short for Snuffal...Snuffel....<new tab to just look it up> Mr. Snuffleupagus? from Sesame Street? rofl, that to me would actually make more sense than a semi0literate hillbilly, but that's just me. Either way, that was quite courteous of Snuffy to introduce himself.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I was thinking Mr. Snuffleupagus too, robin. . . . .

Ann


----------



## Cherie

robin.goodfellow said:


> lol @ whoever had the kindle named Snuffy. Instead of Snuffy Smith, the comic strip character that was running 'shine, could it be short for Snuffal...Snuffel....<new tab to just look it up> Mr. Snuffleupagus? from Sesame Street? rofl, that to me would actually make more sense than a semi0literate hillbilly, but that's just me. Either way, that was quite courteous of Snuffy to introduce himself.


That was me too! Hmm, Snuffleupagus...Good idea. Maybe that's his full formal name, but he'll always just be Snuffy to me.


----------



## FSkornia

My Klassic Kindle got named as soon as I had access to the Kindle page in my Amazon account (about 2 weeks before it showed up at my door). Its (I don't really perceive it as having a gender) name is derived from the system I have for naming my computers.  My first computer (the one that was all mine and not a family machine), a notebook, was named Warlock, until it received a new hard drive, memory upgrade and was rescued to windows XP from 98, then it became Lich.  Then I got a new desktop computer, which got named Archmage since it was a significant improvement over Warlock/Lich. My printer became Spellbook and my scanner became Crystal Ball (it's fun how easy it is to name things like in Windows, flash drives even retain their names from computer to computer). Then came Sorceror (my current desktop), Shaman, and Soothsayer.  So in the spirit of things, my Kindle was named Grimoire.


----------



## Vorpaks

DaisyMama said:


> I've seen a few people who refer to their Kindles as "he" or "she."
> 
> So I'm curious -- is your Kindle a male or female? What did you name it? OR, if you're getting the K2, will it be male or female, and what are you naming it?
> 
> If you think naming devices is ridiculous, please abstain from answering!


I used to attribute all my stuff with "she," probably because of the ship thing. But since I became a mother to a beautiful little boy all my stuff has been morphing into "he." I guess my mind is grouping all the little things that make me happy and that I need to take care of into the same bucket.


----------



## crebel

I had my Kindle for months before he had a name.  Apparently I was able to "sex" him right away because I always referred to "it" as he/him.  When the thread started in Not Quite Kindle about "Send Wirelessly To..." I thought it was fun to see "To Radar's Hometown" when I made a purchase because I live in Ottumwa, IA - so....he was christened Radar!


----------



## kjn33

Vampyre said:


> That just sounds wrong...


Ya know, I KNEW you were going to see that & comment! That's funny. But your right, I guess it does sound wrong. But like you said, behind closed purses!!  haha

Kristie


----------



## crebel

kjn33 said:


> I named mine Stella. No reason really, it just popped in my head one day when I was getting ready for work & looking for her to put in my purse. I just got an Oberon cover-Forest-& it looks like a tree we planted last summer that I named Fred. So now Stella will go in Fred.
> /am I weird?
> 
> Kristie





Vampyre said:


> That just sounds wrong...


LOL - Maybe Stella is always under Fred's covers instead?!


----------



## LauraB

I'm naming my Kindle MINE!MIine!Mine..mine...mine  . Or maybe I'll find the word for 'Mine' in Latin so she'll feel _educated_


----------



## k_reader

I do think naming your kindle is over the top ridiculous... but this board makes me do really lame stuff anyway (like constantly checking the status on UPS's website, every 30 minutes) so why not?  

I am currently obsessed with Outlander, and since my Kindle has been so stubborn to get here and will probably look really great naked,  I will name it Jamie.

I will never refer to it by that name to anyone except the other crazies on this board... and in my mind


----------



## Gables Girl

I never call it by name either, but it's just easier here to name it and move it on.  Plus I need a way to differentiate it on my account.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

k_reader said:


> I do think naming your kindle is over the top ridiculous... but this board makes me do really lame stuff anyway (like constantly checking the status on UPS's website, every 30 minutes) so why not?
> 
> I am currently obsessed with Outlander, and since my Kindle has been so stubborn to get here and will probably look really great naked, I will name it Jamie.
> 
> I will never refer to it by that name to anyone except the other crazies on this board... and in my mind


I named mine Claire.  My first Kindle was Leisel which was the girl in The book Thief , the first book I read on my Klassic.


----------



## patrisha w.

DaisyMama said:


> I've seen a few people who refer to their Kindles as "he" or "she."
> 
> So I'm curious -- is your Kindle a male or female? What did you name it? OR, if you're getting the K2, will it be male or female, and what are you naming it?
> 
> If you think naming devices is ridiculous, please abstain from answering!


My Kindle 1 is Patricia's Kindle. But at the moment, Kindle 2 is sporting the name "the 'verse." I wanted to call her Serenity but someone else got that. It occurs to me I could try another spelling of that word. After all, that is how I got to be patrisha!
Patricia


----------



## Thenuts454

Just got the out for delivery notice and am sitting here obsessively looking out the window for the beautiful brown truck. I decided my name will be* Indulgence  * as it fits what this Kindle will be for me. My children who bought it for me for Christmas are thrilled that it is finally coming, my 10 year old actually begged to stay home from school today so that she could experience my excitement when he arrives....told her nice try ......get dressed for school.


----------



## crebel

Thenuts454 said:


> my 10 year old actually begged to stay home from school today so that she could experience my excitement when he arrives....told her nice try ......get dressed for school.


She gets an A+ for effort!


----------



## robin.goodfellow

rofl, she had to try.  I salute the effort!


----------



## k_reader

my 10 year old actually begged to stay home from school today so that she could experience my excitement when he arrives....told her nice try ......get dressed for school.

That is sweet!!

My kids are soooooooooo exited too.  They have never seen me so pumped up about something! Tomorrow will be a big day at our house!


----------



## dcom

I initially thought all this talk about naming your Kindle was just a bit weird but when I mentioned it to my wife, she gave me a suggestion that made me laugh and seemed quite appropriate.

Henceforth, my Kindle will be called Dr. Fegg in honor of one of my favorite group of comedians Monty Python, who produced several books by the fictional Dr Fegg including "Dr. Fegg's Nasty Book Of Knowledge", which my Kindle will now become.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

dcom said:


> I initially thought all this talk about naming your Kindle was just a bit weird but when I mentioned it to my wife, she gave me a suggestion that made me laugh and seemed quite appropriate.
> 
> Henceforth, my Kindle will be called Dr. Fegg in honor of one of my favorite group of comedians Monty Python, who produced several books by the fictional Dr Fegg including "Dr. Fegg's Nasty Book Of Knowledge", which my Kindle will now become.


Great name!


----------



## Leslie

Guinea Pig has become...Hugh.

And before you all make fun of me....well, I won't even try to explain, because you will make fun of me anyway. Let's just say, I have my reasons. And Sir Sterndale-Bennett approves. Since he was pretty miffed at me for putting his Oberon coat on the new guy yesterday (only for a minute!) it was very important to me to get his buy in.

So, Hugh and Sir William. What a pair!

L


----------



## Encender Vaquero

Leslie said:


> Guinea Pig has become...Hugh.
> 
> L


hmm....Hefner?


----------



## Leslie

Encender Vaquero said:


> hmm....Hefner?


God, no. I would never name my Kindle after a dirty old man!

L


----------



## dfwillia

Mine is Dewey Readmore Books, named after the cat in the book, Dewey. I loved that book...received it as a gift in DTB version. Dewey arrived today and is charging and syncing all by himself while I am here online.


----------



## Gables Girl

Leslie said:


> Guinea Pig has become...Hugh.
> 
> And before you all make fun of me....well, I won't even try to explain, because you will make fun of me anyway. Let's just say, I have my reasons. And Sir Sterndale-Bennett approves. Since he was pretty miffed at me for putting his Oberon coat on the new guy yesterday (only for a minute!) it was very important to me to get his buy in.
> 
> So, Hugh and Sir William. What a pair!
> 
> L


I understand completely.


----------



## Leslie

Gables Girl said:


> I understand completely.


Thank you. I appreciate your kindness and support. 

L


----------



## meglet

I was looking for a meaningful (to mean) place or character from some of my favorite books for inspiration in naming my new Kindle. 

But then I realized that the majority of content was not going to be anything profound or classic, so her name is now "chicklit"


----------



## coyote

Benjamin said:


> Boats get names, that comes from early B.C. People that name thier cars are goofy. Ya going to start naming your blenders and tvs too?


People name objects with which they feel a personal bond or relationship.


----------



## Harmakhet

I toyed around with a few other ideas but settled back on Muninn after one of the twin ravens of Odin.  They are Huginn and Muninn or Thought and Memory.


----------



## Tippy

Leslie said:


> God, no. I would never name my Kindle after a dirty old man!


Poor Leslie -- you didn't deserve that -- wouldn't it be great to have a picture of Hugh and Hugh


----------



## tamlyn2

Well I'm still struggling with naming...my K1 has been Tamlyn's Kindle. But you know I feel like i'm short changing him (or at least I think it's a him) since I knew that K2 was Winchester or Win for short after my favorite supernatural character Dean Winchester.  I'm now thinking Adrien for K1..for my favorite literary character


----------



## didir1010

I too was having a hard time coming up with a name.  It was bugging me that I couldn't come up with something that was original and that I actually liked.  So I started thinking of my favorite books, but nothing stood out... and then I looked down at my Kindle.  The first day I got it I downloaded a screen saver from the boards of a scene from the Princess Bride.  I loved the movie, but the book was so much better and I actually read the book first.  So I have decided to name him Wesley.  Yeah!! He has a name!!


----------



## VMars

Mine is now Dexter Vaquero, D.V. for short. I promised.


----------



## Anne

Leslie said:


> Guinea Pig has become...Hugh.
> 
> And before you all make fun of me....well, I won't even try to explain, because you will make fun of me anyway. Let's just say, I have my reasons. And Sir Sterndale-Bennett approves. Since he was pretty miffed at me for putting his Oberon coat on the new guy yesterday (only for a minute!) it was very important to me to get his buy in.
> 
> So, Hugh and Sir William. What a pair!
> 
> L


I like the name Hugh


----------



## Leslie

Anne said:


> I like the name Hugh


Thank you, Anne. I knew we were soulmates. 

L


----------



## Anne

Leslie said:


> Thank you, Anne. I knew we were soulmates.
> 
> L


----------



## Encender Vaquero

VMars said:


> Mine is now Dexter Vaquero, D.V. for short. I promised.


Now, now, VM, you don't hafta pick that name if ya don't wanna...just thought it sounded better than Encender Dexter s'all


----------



## Anne

Mine is Champagne


----------



## luvmy4brats

Anne said:


> I like the name Hugh


Me too..


----------



## VMars

Encender Vaquero said:


> Now, now, VM, you don't hafta pick that name if ya don't wanna...just thought it sounded better than Encender Dexter s'all


LOL. No, I like it. Everyone needs a middle name.


----------



## Britt

Mine's name is Professor Vivian Kindlington


----------



## Encender Vaquero

Well, ah declayuh--Of the Baltimore Kindlingtons? Find upstandin' kindles, pillahs of the community, ah say!


----------



## rho

Leslie said:


> Thank you, Anne. I knew we were soulmates.
> 
> L


Just one question do you already have or will you have a Hugh screensaver page


----------



## Angela

I think Hugh is a great name for your K2, Leslie!!


----------



## rmaiolo

I've named mine Daedalus after the character from Joyce's Ulysses


----------



## ricky

meglet said:


> I was looking for a meaningful (to mean) place or character from some of my favorite books for inspiration in naming my new Kindle.
> 
> But then I realized that the majority of content was not going to be anything profound or classic, so her name is now "chicklit"


That was the name of one of my favorite cats...... Good choice!!


----------



## Guest

Encender Vaquero said:


> Well, ah declayuh--Of the Baltimore Kindlingtons? Find upstandin' kindles, pillahs of the community, ah say!


Don't encourage them.


----------



## Harmakhet

rmaiolo said:


> I've named mine Daedalus after the character from Joyce's Ulysses


Great name...we have a quirky old bookstore that is named Daedalus Book here in town. Fun place.


----------



## Leslie

rho said:


> Just one question do you already have or will you have a Hugh screensaver page


It appears that we can't change the screensavers on the K2 so no. On Sir William, my screensaver matches my skin and looks like music.

L


----------



## ZomZom

I've decided to name my Kindle Hypatia.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hypatia


----------



## V

I went with tradition, naming mine after the smart-ass computer from Blake's 7: Orac. Given the variety of content that makes up my library it seemed to fit -- and that I'm a huge fan of early 20th-century sci-fi doesn't hurt.


----------



## Good Old Neon

I’ve rechristened my Kindle as, Dave, after the writer (my all time most favoritist) David Foster Wallace.


----------



## WolfePrincess73

I think mine is going to be AIVAS. It's not really correct, AIVAS is the computer in Anne Mccaffrey's Pern series and it stands for Artificial Intelligence Voice Address System. I love that series of books, have read them so many times I have worn out several copies, and I like the name.


----------



## vg

Britt said:


> Mine's name is Professor Vivian Kindlington


I love that name! And congrats on the tests being done! My youngest daughter just finished her's yesterday too and boy is she wiped out - no kindle to play with like yours though....


----------



## Britt

vg said:


> I love that name! And congrats on the tests being done!


Thanks! I think senioritis is setting in, lol!


----------



## Lalaboobaby

I've named my Kindle 2, Nafertiti after Queen Nafertiti.  I named it this because my Kindle sits royally at my desk next to my white Macbook, and white 3G iPhone.  It's a dynasty of gadgets.


----------



## meglet

WolfePrincess73 said:


> I think mine is going to be AIVAS. It's not really correct, AIVAS is the computer in Anne Mccaffrey's Pern series and it stands for Artificial Intelligence Voice Address System. I love that series of books, have read them so many times I have worn out several copies, and I like the name.


An inspired choice! And now you have reminded me of another series I need to look for in the Kindle store. . .


----------



## rho

Kindle 1 was Athena - K2 is Minerva and I guess when K3 comes out it will have to be Sulis  to keep with the theme


----------



## luvmy4brats

I love seeing all these names. Everyone is so creative.


----------



## ladyknight33

Well Ladybug will have a lil sis or daughter not sure but my daughter's kindle is ordered and she is naming her  Kiki.


----------



## svakanda

Nymeria, after the raving witch warrior, or Arya's wolf depending who you ask. =)


----------



## Harmakhet

svakanda said:


> Nymeria, after the raving witch warrior, or Arya's wolf depending who you ask. =)


Good choice Svakanda...love those books.


----------



## CuriousLaura

ZomZom said:


> I've decided to name my Kindle Hypatia.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hypatia


That's a pretty cool name, thanks for posting the story, I hadn't heard of her, so I'm glad I learned something today... 
Really cool name!  A woman with weight and power..... 

All this names remind me of books I'll have to read again or read for the first time.....  there are TOO many books and so little time...I might become a hermit for a year....


----------



## stinsmom

I think I've finally settled on Nicodemus for my K2.  Not sure why, but it just kind of spoke to me.  I remember in some movie the woman's cat was named Nicodemus.  I really liked it and stored it in the back of my brain.


----------



## robin.goodfellow

Wasn't Maid Marian's cat named Nicodemus in the Kevin Costner movie?  Either way, excellent choice.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Nicodemus was the little man that climbed a tree so he could see Jesus.

Ann


----------



## mwvickers

Ann Von Hagel said:


> Nicodemus was the little man that climbed a tree so he could see Jesus.
> 
> Ann


Actually, that was Zachaeus. Nicodemus was a member of the Pharisees, I believe, who visited Jesus by night and, with Joseph of Arimathea, buried the body of Jesus after he was crucified.


----------



## stinsmom

robin.goodfellow said:


> Wasn't Maid Marian's cat named Nicodemus in the Kevin Costner movie? Either way, excellent choice.


YES!! That was it. Thank you!


----------



## bookfiend

stinsmom said:


> I think I've finally settled on Nicodemus for my K2. Not sure why, but it just kind of spoke to me. I remember in some movie the woman's cat was named Nicodemus. I really liked it and stored it in the back of my brain.


Nicodemus is also the name of a smart mouse in Mrs. Frisby and the rats of NIHM


----------



## Buttercup

Thanks to Leslie my Kindle now has a name .... Chrysalis!

It all starts with my purple Oberon Butterfly cover which I love.  Then there's the fact that she's really brought me out of my cocoon as far as reading goes.  Not only do I read so much more than ever but I've also been trying new books and authors that I never would've considered pre-Kindle.

Thank you Chrysalis and thank you Amazon for bringing us this amazing device.


----------



## BrockToon

My Kindle is named, of course, BrockToon


----------



## bayou

I named my Kindle Phoebe before she arrived. The day after the arrival I realized that it was a 'he', so now his name is Etienne.


----------



## Bluejarzen

My Kindle is named 'Pavilions' after M.M. Kaye's epic historical masterpiece "The Far Pavilions." It was the book that opened my eyes to historical fiction and was one of the most satisfying reads of my life. Of course it isn't available on the Kindle yet  

My Kindle 2 is named 'China Cloud' after Dirk Struan's favorite ship in 'Tai-Pan' by James Clavell. This is another of my favorite books and one I just finished re-reading. Also, I feel the name fits the K2 well.


----------



## ELDogStar

As far as I will go is:
K2

Eric


----------



## Gables Girl

ELDogStar said:


> As far as I will go is:
> K2
> 
> Eric


Mine is named K2 too. If we ever meet this could get confusing.


----------



## ELDogStar

Gables Girl said:


> Mine is named K2 too. If we ever meet this could get confusing.


Best we use different skins and/or cases.
I actually I hope we can meet many other K-Boarders sometime down the line!

Hmmm that is giving me an idea..

Eric


----------



## Gables Girl

ELDogStar said:


> Best we use different skins and/or cases.
> I actually I hope we can meet many other K-Boarders sometime down the line!
> 
> Hmmm that is giving me an idea..
> 
> Eric


So far he is in an Amazon case. I don't use skins, but I'll be getting a different case when Noreve comes out with theirs.


----------



## Guest

I was having so much fun in the down load message thread I changed my Kindle from Vampyre's Kindle to "my stimulus package".

It's not a name but I like it.  

"Your selection will be sent wirelessly to my stimulus package.", just cracks me up.


----------



## lindnet

Leslie named my Kindle, too!  She's a whiz at this stuff.  

I posted the pic of Robert Redford, and I have the Roof of Heaven cover.  So she came up with The Sundance Kid.....Sundance (or Sunny) for short.  It's perfect!


----------



## lindnet

Vampyre said:


> I was having so much fun in the down load message thread I changed my Kindle from Vampyre's Kindle to "my stimulus package".
> 
> It's not a name but I like it.
> 
> "Your selection will be sent wirelessly to my stimulus package.", just cracks me up.


That is just hilarious!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Vampyre said:


> I was having so much fun in the down load message thread I changed my Kindle from Vampyre's Kindle to "my stimulus package".
> 
> It's not a name but I like it.
> 
> "Your selection will be sent wirelessly to my stimulus package.", just cracks me up.


That's good Vamp, much better than "It" 

Ann


----------



## Guest

I think the new admisistration should follow my example and send books to my stimulus! package.  The country that reads together breeds together! 


Ann Von Hagel said:


> That's good Vamp, much better than "It"
> 
> Ann





> It's not a name but I like it.


----------



## Gables Girl

Vampyre said:


> I think the new admisistration should follow my example and send books to my stimulus! package.  The country that reads together breeds together!


Sorry I'm not sending books to your stimulus package, I will let you send them to mine if you would like.


----------



## AKGirl

I've named my K2 Mr. Darcy.

Jane Austen- Pride and Prejudice


----------



## VictoriaP

WolfePrincess73 said:


> I think mine is going to be AIVAS. It's not really correct, AIVAS is the computer in Anne Mccaffrey's Pern series and it stands for Artificial Intelligence Voice Address System. I love that series of books, have read them so many times I have worn out several copies, and I like the name.





rho said:


> Kindle 1 was Athena - K2 is Minerva and I guess when K3 comes out it will have to be Sulis to keep with the theme


AIVAS and Minerva are definitely two of my favorites so far. Disappointing how little Heinlein is available in this format right now though!

So far, another K2 here. Occasionally nicknamed "Adams" though. In memory of Douglas. Who would have adored this RL upgrade that comes so very close to the Hitchhikers Guide.

Needs a skin with "Don't Panic" on it though. LOL


----------



## Guest

If there was a "Don't Panic" skin, I can think of one person that might like it.


----------



## Leslie

Vampyre said:


> If there was a "Don't Panic" skin, I can think of one person that might like it.


Scratches head. Who could that possibly be?


----------



## Guest

Leslie said:


> Scratches head. Who could that possibly be?


Not sure but you may have to look over the "Rainbow".


----------



## lindnet

Oh my, Leslie, the new pic of Hugh is really hot!!


----------



## Figment

Vampyre said:


> Not sure but you may have to look over the "Rainbow".


Hey, hey, hey...Let's not get vulgar here!


----------



## Jesslyn

I need help in naming my K2, see this thread: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,4675.0.html


----------



## Kind

Snuffy and Smurfy for me.


----------



## Leslie

lindnet said:


> Oh my, Leslie, the new pic of Hugh is really hot!!


Thank you! It's one of my favorites.

I gave my niece her early-birthday present Kindle yesterday and before she barely had it out of the box, she had named it "Bridget."

L


----------



## chocochibi

I just changed my Kindle's name to Edward.
*E*lectronic *D*evice *W*ith *A*wesome *R*eading *D*evelopments.


----------



## robin.goodfellow

chocochibi said:


> I just changed my Kindle's name to Edward.
> *E*lectronic *D*evice *W*ith *A*wesome *R*eading *D*evelopments.


Cute!

Leslie: did she name it Bridget b/c of the Bridget Jones Diaries? Or b/c that was it's name? Either way, I'm glad they took to each other so quickly.


----------



## Leslie

robin.goodfellow said:


> Cute!
> 
> Leslie: did she name it Bridget b/c of the Bridget Jones Diaries? Or b/c that was it's name? Either way, I'm glad they took to each other so quickly.


She is only 9 3/4 so I don't think she's read Bridget Jones yet. LOL. She is taking Irish step dancing lessons and I think she is into all things Irish right now. If she could change her name she probably be Colleen, or Megan, or Siobhan. 

L


----------



## davem2bits

ELDogStar said:


> As far as I will go is:
> K2
> 
> Eric


Brrr... Cold!! Let us know when you get to the top.


----------



## Erich

davem2bits said:


> Brrr... Cold!! Let us know when you get to the top.


Hahahaha nice. I think of the mountain every time I type K2. Or the ski/snowboard brand.

Mine is cleverly named Erich's Kindle.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Leslie said:


> She is only 9 3/4 so I don't think she's read Bridget Jones yet. LOL. She is taking Irish step dancing lessons and I think she is into all things Irish right now. If she could change her name she probably be Colleen, or Megan, or Siobhan.
> 
> L


My nieces are Katherine Mary (Katie), Clare Elizabeth, and Erin Coleen.

Yeah, we're a little Irish, <Von Hagel as surname not withstanding> . . . . . 

Ann


----------



## ScottBooks

Erich said:


> Hahahaha nice. I think of the mountain every time I type K2. Or the ski/snowboard brand.
> 
> Mine is cleverly named Erich's Kindle.


Erich you must read the "Finish This Sentence" thread. You'll rename your Kindle many times over before you get to the third page  .

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,3633.0.html


----------



## RB

My kids have named my K2 - MO
Short for Mom's Obsession!!
They know me very well! (or maybe it's just because of the neglect they've felt since MO arrived last week..   )


----------



## stinsmom

^ That's funny.  I think my son can relate.  I've been neglecting him for over a year (since I got my KK).  Good thing he's old enough to get his own food!


----------



## rho

Leslie said:


> Thank you! It's one of my favorites.
> 
> I gave my niece her early-birthday present Kindle yesterday and before she barely had it out of the box, she had named it "Bridget."
> 
> L


I like your niece - she sounds like a hoot


----------



## Leslie

rho said:


> I like your niece - she sounds like a hoot


Oh, she is.

I need to call my sister and tell her that her husband can put his iPhone on their Kindle/Amazon account. I wonder how that will affect things in their household?

L


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Leslie said:


> Oh, she is.
> 
> I need to call my sister and tell her that her husband can put his iPhone on their Kindle/Amazon account. I wonder how that will affect things in their household?


What Add iPhone to the account? What'choo talking about Leslie?!?!


----------



## pidgeon92

KindleKay said:


> What Add iPhone to the account? What'choo talking about Leslie?!?!


Kindle on iPhone


----------



## MAGreen

I finally decided on Sappho. She was a poet around 600 BC, often called "the Tenth Muse". 
I love all the ideas here!


----------



## Latjoe

My K2 is named Atticus (after Atticus Finch).  My KK has the name she was born with: "Kathie's Kindle".  Amazon doesn't pick very creative names . . . 

Kathie


----------



## busy91

OK, a name has been chosen for the baby.

Bibli Ophelia


----------



## Leslie

busy91 said:


> OK, a name has been chosen for the baby.
> 
> Bibli Ophelia


I like it!

L


----------



## pomlover2586

I've named my K2 Eva.....................for now at least!


----------



## Britt

pomlover2586 said:


> I've named my K2 Eva.....................for now at least!


Every time I see the name Eva I can't help but say it in the Wall-E voice... "Eeeeeeevaaaaaaa"


----------



## ladynightshade

I think my Kindle is fairly well known on here, Eros. After Cupids true name as he was my wedding gift


----------



## ricky

Her name is Tyrella, after a character invented by Gabrielle while inventing fairy tales to tell to a very young runaway Princess.  I am a Xena fan...


----------



## Scheherazade

Mine is my avatar name, Scheherazade.  Zade for short.  I'm not to 1001 tales yet, but working on it.


----------



## Tip10

So far no name for it yet but I was seriously considering THIEF.
Since it does seem to steal away a great deal of my time....

Actually I believe I might settle on Mr. Wizard -- from (and I'll show my age here) the old Tudor Turtle segment on the Tennessee Tuxedo cartoon series.

Tudor Turtle was always calling on Mr. Wizard to send him or turn him into something else because "that's what I want to be" -- and that's what my Kindle does -- let's me go where I want to go and be what I want to be (at least vicariously!)    

Or should it be Tudor Turtle


----------



## Susan in VA

Tip10 said:


> So far no name for it yet but I was seriously considering THIEF.
> Since it does seem to steal away a great deal of my time....


  That's why I'm seriously considering *Kali*... the "devourer of time"...


----------



## intinst

Susan in VA said:


> That's why I'm seriously considering *Kali*... the "devourer of time"...


For your Kindle or Kindleboards?


----------



## Susan in VA

intinst said:


> For your Kindle or Kindleboards?


I was thinking the Kindle... but yeah, maybe KBoards should stand for that too!


----------



## hackeynut

My wife actually forced me to name it "My Binky" since I'm very sad when it isn't near me.


----------



## EllenR

hackeynut said:


> My wife actually forced me to name it "My Binky" since I'm very sad when it isn't near me.


LOL that is hysterical.

I named mine Ellen's Addiction since that's what it is. 

EllenR


----------



## enwood

Mine is named Baby.  Just to annoy my husband.


----------



## jesspark

I've had my Kindle since December, and I've been having trouble coming up with a name that "fits" right.

Lately, though, I've been rolling around the idea of the name "Dewy" -- in honor of Melvil Dewey, but spelled like both the adjective and the adorable anthropomorphized water droplet from the Wii game "Dewy's Adventure." I like the homophonous reference to the Dewey Decimal System, and, given my love for water (demonstrated on my Kindle by my Hokusai Wave cover and the custom seashell skin that's currently being made by mytego.com), the name "Dewy" is doubly appropriate.


----------



## B-Kay 1325

jesspark, I think that is a great name.  It took me about 5 months to finally make the decision of Aurora for my KK.  Sometimes if you just let things take their own course the right name will jump out at you.  

Aurora for the first book I remember reading (Sleeping Beauty) and because the Decalgirl skin "Velvet Jewel" reminds me of the Aurora Borealis.  Named after putting the skin on and KK told me what her name was.  (Hard to explain without sounding daffy) LOL


----------



## Whidbeyislandgirl

Mine is named Mary-Jane Kindle...... as in marijuana. My kindle is my drug, I'm a hopeless addict!

Vicki


----------



## MAGreen

How about Heroine, as in the female hero...and the highly addictive drug


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Whidbeyislandgirl, my youngest daughter is named Mary Jane, I named her in honor of my kid sister who died of Lymphomia when she was 18 years old.  My mother didn't want to give her that name but my dad over ruled her.  I have known about the reference to marijuana since I was old enough to know what it was, but I think the name is very pretty.


----------



## kindle zen

the last version of my custom decalgirl skin is more a description than a name. the japanese word is "Satori" which means "enlightenment". the quality that best describes the essence of the kindle to me, combined with the literal enlightenment of the (oberon charm) rising sun. i'm way too deep for my own good.

kz


----------



## Kathy

My new Kindle 2 has a name. After talking about surfing in the Oberon thread, I ordered the Hokusai Wave cover and Surfers Dream DecalGirl skin. The minute I opened the package with my new baby, her name just popped out of my mouth. It was meant to be. I am now introducing you to Gidget.


----------



## Leslie

Great names, everyone. Gidget is terrific, Kathy!

My new Kindle's name is Gabriel and yes, there's a reason.

I just finished writing a novella. The story was inspired by my husband's Uncle Eddie who was killed in WWII. My husband didn't know his middle name was Gabriel, but I did! The character in the book is also Edward Gabriel but with a different last name. So I decided to honor my character as well as my accomplishment of finishing the story by naming my Kindle Gabriel.

It doesn't hurt that Gabriel is an angel, too, and I hope this new Kindle is angelic, unlike devilish Hugh who decided to open up and show me his private parts.


Spoiler



I only wish a Kindle's private parts looked like you-know-who.


 LOL.

L


----------



## Angela

love the name, Leslie... and congrats for finishing your novella!


----------



## Leslie

Angela said:


> love the name, Leslie... and congrats for finishing your novella!


Thank you x2, Angela!

L


----------



## BayouPointe

I collect pandas.  My first toy was a panda, I've collected them all my life and have well over a thousand.

So the name of my kindle?  Pandakin

Childish?  No

Fun?  Absolutely!


----------



## Leslie

BayouPointe said:


> I collect pandas. My first toy was a panda, I've collected them all my life and have well over a thousand.
> 
> So the name of my kindle? Pandakin
> 
> Childish? No
> 
> Fun? Absolutely!


Oh, Pandakin! I love it!

L


----------



## B-Kay 1325

I love all the names and reasoning behind them.  At first when I heard that people were naming their Kindles I thought "wow, that's really weird" but... I jumped on the bandwagon when I put the skin on my Aurora.  If you are interested in seeing the entire ensemble, cover, skin & BB bag with my Aurora, check out the Oberon cover thread, I just posted pictures this morning.  I'm sooo excited.


----------



## Kathy

B-Kay, I saw everything and it is beautiful. I love Pandakin. Leslie that is a great name. Gabriel will be perfect with a name like that. Hugh, wow.


----------

